# Morio Worm keeping



## Eyeball85 (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought a large number of morio worms for my bosc monitor,they come in a sack.I was jus wondering what to give them to eat and should i put some sawdust or something in the tub that they are in now?
Cheers: victory:


----------



## mrgrim (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep mine in museli as a food source and substrate and put in lettuce and the odd orange slice here and there.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I keep mine in bran/crushed weetabix they seem to really thrive on it, I sometimes add a piece of potato or runner bean, something that is not too wet so as not to start mould off in the container. 
Presumably you have them in a rub or similar (mine are in a cricket keeper) as they can eat through the thin plastic of cricket tubs. 
My Lizards love em!


----------



## Eyeball85 (Jul 21, 2010)

*mwf*

yeah iv got them in an exo terra tub i put in some weetabix hopefully they'l be ok


----------

